# Favorite Scotch?



## Timster (Mar 26, 2009)

Mine is Johnnie Walker Green Label









Now if money is no object, I might amend that to Blue Label.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

My go to scotch for at least the last 20 years is Johnnie Walker Black, which is a blend. Teachers Highland Cream, a blend, is my number two go to scotch. My favorite higher end scotch, for the last few years, which is also a blend, is Chivas Regal 18yo.

With respect to Single Malt Scotches, for the last few years, my favorites are Ardbeg 10yo, Highland Park 18yo, Lagavulin 16yo and Springbank 10yo.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Johnnie black or Dalmore cigar malt


----------



## Bermac (Feb 9, 2009)

Glen Breton Rare

GLENORA DISTILLERY :: Glen Breton Rare

The only single malt whiskey made in Canada.


----------



## joselastra (Mar 5, 2009)

ive been into single malts for about 6 years now. i like Glenlivet 18, yes they are expensive but they are deliciuos in my opinion. another goodie is Glengoyne.


----------



## The Tin Man (Apr 3, 2008)

I usually drink single malts, but I have to admit I really enjoy the Johnnie Walker Green Label, maybe even more than the Blue. I think it is because of the inclusion of Cragganmore in the blend, which is one of my favorite single malts.

I also have been really into Aberlour and Glenmorangie (love the 18 yr!) lately.


----------



## Rmac58 (Dec 19, 2008)

Glenfiddich, single malt.


----------



## Tango (May 5, 2008)

Talisker 10
Lagavulin 16
highland park 15


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

I haven't been drinking strong alcohol for too long. Still trying to get into to. I'm a poor college kid and just mainly been drinking beer. You know, the good stuff....Sam Adam's Black Lager and Cream Stout. Guinness. And some local brews. I love a dark beer and have been wanting to try to get into drinking scotch. I've been sitting on a bottle of Johnnie Walker Black Label for awhile, looking to save that for a few years. Anyway, to answer the question of this topic is Johnnie Walker Red Label....mostly because it's the only one I've had. But it was good!


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

J W makes a good scotch and should do a young man just fine.One thing though,might as go ahead and down that bottle. Liquor can only age in the casks,once it's bottled it doesn't change any more.It's the combination of the wood being infused with it and the slight bit of air getting to it through the barrel which lends to ageing resulting darker amber and complexity and smoothness.

In other words, twelve year old scotch is going to be twelve year old scotch even if you keep the bottle around for 40 years.


----------



## cruisin66stang (Jan 5, 2008)

Tango hit some of my favorites.

Lagavulin 16
Highland park 15 and 18
Talisker 10

Plus
Glenmorangie Quinta Ruban
Laphroaig Quarter Cask
Oban 14

And too many others.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Sorry, but I never acquired a taste for scotch. Tried a few and it just didn't do anything for me.... Give me a margarita with salt please!


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

longburn said:


> J W makes a good scotch and should do a young man just fine.One thing though,might as go ahead and down that bottle. Liquor can only age in the casks,once it's bottled it doesn't change any more.It's the combination of the wood being infused with it and the slight bit of air getting to it through the barrel which lends to ageing resulting darker amber and complexity and smoothness.
> 
> In other words, twelve year old scotch is going to be twelve year old scotch even if you keep the bottle around for 40 years.


Well, I will take your word for it. Now I just need an excuse to open the bottle and drink it! Any ideas what JW black goes good with?

Anyway, I thought the longer you kept it, the better it got. I know my dad has kept a few bottles of Crown Royal for some time. The ones that have been sitting at least 10+ years taste a lot better than it would if I just bought some off the shelf. Either that, or I just think it tastes better because its older. Oh well, time to booze it up!


----------



## cpk (Apr 25, 2008)

I am really getting into the SMS now. I really like the JWB, been meaning to pick up the Green Label next trip to Costco. My favorites on hand are

Clyneish 14
HighlandPark 18
Lagavulin 16
Macallan 18

Also some bargains
Dalmore 12
Yamazaki 12
Laproaigh 10


----------



## Sagellih (Feb 12, 2008)

Famous Grouse - 12 year. The 12-year old is much smoother than the regular Grouse.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

baddddmonkey said:


> Anyway, to answer the question of this topic is Johnnie Walker Red Label....mostly because it's the only one I've had. But it was good!


Hey there & welcome to the slippery scotch slope...I just started and I'm 1/2 way down the hill already.

So you know, JW Red is usually only used for mixing with something. For a little more, you're definitely better off with the JW Black you've got and yeah, you should open that sucker up.



longburn said:


> J W makes a good scotch and should do a young man just fine.One thing though,might as go ahead and down that bottle. Liquor can only age in the casks,once it's bottled it doesn't change any more.It's the combination of the wood being infused with it and the slight bit of air getting to it through the barrel which lends to ageing resulting darker amber and complexity and smoothness.
> 
> In other words, twelve year old scotch is going to be twelve year old scotch even if you keep the bottle around for 40 years.


:tpd:



baddddmonkey said:


> Well, I will take your word for it. Now I just need an excuse to open the bottle and drink it! Any ideas what JW black goes good with?


Most would say to drink it neat, right out of the bottle and into your glass. But if it's too strong for you, you could add a drop or two of water or some ice.

Like I said, I've already traveled down the slope pretty far in the few months I've been forcing myself to become a scotch man.

So my collection is now as follows:

*The Blends:*
JW Blue (gifted to me by my dirty rat of a neighbor who I now owe big)
JW Green
JW Black x 2
Chivas Regal 12

[*Drambuie* - which you probably can't count as a blend even though it is and it's yummy!]

*The Single Malts:*
Glenlivet 18
Dalwhinnie 15
Laphroaig 15

*We did a taste test of the JW 3, Chivas, Glenlivet & the Dalwhinnie not too long ago and I think I preferred the *Dalwhinnie*. Now that I've added on the *Laphroaig*, that might be my favorite although I'm looking forward to doing a taste test of all of them again.


----------



## cpk (Apr 25, 2008)

Hey mrreindeer, try one of my favorite drinks. A Rusty Nail consists of 2oz Scotch and 1.5 oz of Dramubie on the ice. It is a great drink. Mix that up with your JW Black. Or you could also make a Godfather. It is Armaretto or any Almond Liquer mixed with Scotch. The same measurements apply. These are a nice change from a dram of Scotch.

Joe


----------



## McVegas (Apr 4, 2009)

Dalwhinnie is my go-to scotch, but I really enjoy the older Laphroaigs too.


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

JW RED until i gave up drinking


----------



## cpk (Apr 25, 2008)

Here is great post on one of my favorite audio sites. I really like the list and the top ten picks really agree with my palate.

Scotch!!

Joe


----------



## popNsmoke (Apr 4, 2009)

glenlevit 12 yr nice and peaty...would pair well with the el centurion witch has some peaty undertones....


----------



## McVegas (Apr 4, 2009)

cpk said:


> Here is great post on one of my favorite audio sites. I really like the list and the top ten picks really agree with my palate.
> 
> Scotch!!
> 
> Joe


Nice link. I buy Talisker, Oban, Lagavulin, and HP from time to time as well. I need to try some of the others.


----------



## cleggstore (Apr 2, 2009)

Balvenie 21 tied with Macallan 25


----------



## BigCat (Sep 9, 2008)

baddddmonkey said:


> Well, I will take your word for it. Now I just need an excuse to open the bottle and drink it! *Any ideas what JW black goes good with?*
> 
> Anyway, I thought the longer you kept it, the better it got. I know my dad has kept a few bottles of Crown Royal for some time. The ones that have been sitting at least 10+ years taste a lot better than it would if I just bought some off the shelf. Either that, or I just think it tastes better because its older. Oh well, time to booze it up!


Drink it neat idealy, or with a splash of water or an ice cube. It shouldn't be mixed with anything. To warm up to it though, you may want to put a subtantial amount of ice into it. As you get more experienced, you can wean (sp?) yourself off the ice.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

cleggstore said:


> Balvenie 21 tied with Macallan 25


Both are outstanding! A friend of mine set aside a few drams of the Macallan 50 yr from 1946 (value is over $7k/bottle) that he got from his Father in Law. Cannot wait for that!


----------



## jerseysmoker (Mar 3, 2009)

Love the JW red for winter then in summer bonbay saf.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

My go to scotch is:

Macallan 12
Glenlivet 18
Glenfiddich 12

I would love to try some higher end scotch but most are not in my price range.


----------



## cpk (Apr 25, 2008)

Tarks,
Try tye Clynelish 14. It goes for about $45. I picked up a bottle of the Mac 12 in the sherry cask. I need to let this breath a little. I still prefer the Mac 18. 

Joe


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks. I'll will defnately give that a go next time. Unfortunately that bottle goes for $79.95 up here in the taxland of Canada. But still within my price range.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Has anyone had a chance to try Macallan 25? This is my dream bottle!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Johnny Walker Blue. I've had it once when a friend received a bottle as a house warming gift. My God it is smooth!


----------



## jiggahertz (May 20, 2009)

I'm a big fan of the islays, if I'm paying my go to is Laphroaig. If someone else is paying it's Lagavulin


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

cpk said:


> Hey mrreindeer, try one of my favorite drinks. A Rusty Nail consists of 2oz Scotch and 1.5 oz of Dramubie on the ice. It is a great drink. Mix that up with your JW Black. Or you could also make a Godfather. It is Armaretto or any Almond Liquer mixed with Scotch. The same measurements apply. These are a nice change from a dram of Scotch.
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe! :tu



cpk said:


> Here is great post on one of my favorite audio sites. I really like the list and the top ten picks really agree with my palate.
> 
> Scotch!!
> 
> Joe


Hey - can you put the list here Joe? I have to register over there and well, I can't spread myself so thin.... 



Tarks said:


> My go to scotch is:
> 
> Macallan 12
> Glenlivet 18
> ...


Man, new favorite....Macallan 18...wow. And much better than Glenlivet 18 in my opinion.

Macallan 12 ain't too bad either!


----------



## craigchilds (Jan 20, 2006)

favorite Scotch is a tie between Lagavulin 16 and Glennfiddich 21, 

Go-to scotch Old Pulteney (Islay malt, goes for around $35/bottle)

Also fond of: 
Glennfidich 15
Bowmore
Caol Ila 12
Glennfiddich Caoran Reserve (not available in States)
Aberlour Single Cask


----------



## kas (Nov 22, 2006)

My favorite scotch is usually a rye. 

But when I indulge, I love Balvenie. And my wife gave me a bottle of Scapa, which has a nice honeyed sweetness to it.


----------



## AspiringGent (May 15, 2009)

Probably Dalwhinnie 15 or Ardbeg 10


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice to see some new life to this thread. Still wondering if anyone has tried Macallan 25?


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

On my list....finally getting a Vacation coming to me this weekend & the week upcoming so if I see it on a list anywhere....I'm gonna do it.


----------



## mickdoesclick (May 26, 2009)

Glenfiddich 12yo Special Reserve
The Macallan 10yo
The Macallan Master's Edition


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 10, 2007)

Dalmore Cigar Maltisvery good too.
Dalwinnie(not sure of the spelling) is another good one


----------



## Nismo#12 (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm relatively new to scotch. But I'm a person who finds the light side of everything.
Red Label - not bad
Black label - enjoyable
Glenlivet - pretty nice i must say
I've had a sip of Laphroaig - wow way smokey but yet good.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

If I could afford it I'd drink Gold Label, but since I can't I enjoy Glenlivet & Black Label.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

mrreindeer said:


> Hey there & welcome to the slippery scotch slope...I just started and I'm 1/2 way down the hill already.
> 
> So you know, JW Red is usually only used for mixing with something. For a little more, you're definitely better off with the JW Black you've got and yeah, you should open that sucker up.
> 
> ...


I'm with you on the Drambuie, Dave. Discovered this about 20 years ago and it is my "go to" whiskey. Pair it up with just about any cigar and you have a great duo. Regular scotch I have never been able to get my taste buds around,,tastes too much like iodine to me.


----------

